# Sekonda Alarm Repair



## AndyN (Nov 9, 2008)

I have recently purchased an 18 jewel shockproof Sekonda alarm wristwatch (the relatively common one made in USSR, gold coloured, square hour markers, secondary inner ring of hour markers, screw-down back, etc.) that is in good working order apart from the alarm.

The crown to set the alarm pulls in and out ok but in both positions it spin freely with no resistence and it does not set the alarm hand. Also, there is something loose in the movement when the watch is gently shaken - I have my suspicions that this 'something' may be at the root of the problem.

Can anyone shed light on what the problem may be and if it can be remedied by an extremely novice 'mender'?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

AndyN said:


> I have recently purchased an 18 jewel shockproof Sekonda alarm wristwatch (the relatively common one made in USSR, gold coloured, square hour markers, secondary inner ring of hour markers, screw-down back, etc.) that is in good working order apart from the alarm.
> 
> The crown to set the alarm pulls in and out ok but in both positions it spin freely with no resistence and it does not set the alarm hand. Also, there is something loose in the movement when the watch is gently shaken - I have my suspicions that this 'something' may be at the root of the problem.
> 
> Can anyone shed light on what the problem may be and if it can be remedied by an extremely novice 'mender'?


If there's no resistance on the alarm crown then the alarm spring is not under tension... not good. But if the alarm hand's not turning, then it's either the crown or the gearing.

The crowns exchange, so you can swap them over to eliminate the crown as a problem. If the alarm works with the other crown installed then that's the problem.

Sold my last recently, so I can't be of much specific help, sorry....

good luck!

The thing that sound loose inside is probably the 'hammer' that sounds the alarm...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AndyN said:


> if it can be remedied by an extremely novice 'mender'?


Simple answer is no. Unless you're really lucky and you get the back off and the problem is staring you right in the face.

Don't meddle with what you don't understand unless of course you don't care if you damage it even further.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> AndyN said:
> 
> 
> > if it can be remedied by an extremely novice 'mender'?
> ...


Is that the voice of experience speaking?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh yes! :lol:


----------



## AndyN (Nov 9, 2008)

This is said watch. I didn't pay a great deal for it so I'm hoping it's worth fixing.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi andy

it to be in excellent condition and therefor eminently worth saving 

i have a couple somewhere, one works but is very shabby, the other doesn't work but is aesthetically much better, i stripped one down but the was too busy to finish them off (long working hours etc), it's a project for when i have more time free 

john


----------

